# B6 Fender



## eisopt (Jul 21, 2010)

Have a 1946 -47 #B61298 B6 fender off a bike that was put in a attic in 1948. The bike is almost perfect. Issue is the folks that put the bike away left the batteries in the tray and may have for some time stored it upside down..so, the fender well has a  5mm acid hole and the fender has acid bubbles and rough spots and the cover is shot . I want to keep as much original paint as possible. What are opinions on who to send the fender to for restoration? Thanks


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 23, 2010)

Just take it to a good auto body shop. They can do the metal repair and match the original color for touchup.


----------

